# A hot date - by bicycle



## bigbri (Dec 27, 2005)

Okay ladies (and men), please indulge me with some sartorial advice.
I've met someone online, she drives a Giant; we've already had our ice-breaker meeting, but I'd like for us to take our hybrids on a gentle, get-to-know-each-other date on a popular cycling/hiking trail along the Niagara River.
So how to dress to impress but still feel comfortable while pushing pedals? 
I mean, I'm not sure I want to wear one of my gaudy cycling jerseys or even the Lycra tights (though I'm told I look good in them). By the same token, I'm not sure whether dress shirt and shorts would be appropriate. I have some mountain bike shorts but they're getting a little tattered.
Any thoughts? 
Any other advice on how to handle such a date is welcomed.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Get a new pair of baggy bike shorts. 'nuf said.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

bigbri said:


> Okay ladies (and men), please indulge me with some sartorial advice.
> I've met someone online, she drives a Giant; we've already had our ice-breaker meeting, but I'd like for us to take our hybrids on a gentle, get-to-know-each-other date on a popular cycling/hiking trail along the Niagara River.
> So how to dress to impress but still feel comfortable while pushing pedals?
> I mean, I'm not sure I want to wear one of my gaudy cycling jerseys or even the Lycra tights (though I'm told I look good in them). By the same token, I'm not sure whether dress shirt and shorts would be appropriate. I have some mountain bike shorts but they're getting a little tattered.
> ...


If she rides...she won't care anyway. I would say, maybe try out a pair of old tights...and a half shirt...and for good measure show up with your helmet on...backwards. If she hangs around after that....it is love my brotha.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Get some something wool from Ibex. They have some bike stuff that transfers to everyday wear pretty easily. That way, you will look good, be comfortable, and you won't stink if you get sweaty.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Wait... what kind of biker is she? Is this a roadie ride, or are we pedaling hybrids? Would be awkward to show up in full lycra and she's in walking shorts n sneakers for a casual hybrid ride, no?

.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> Wait... what kind of biker is she? Is this a roadie ride, or are we pedaling hybrids? Would be awkward to show up in full lycra and she's in walking shorts n sneakers for a casual hybrid ride, no?
> 
> .


 Even if she is a hard-core roadie, I vote for more casual togs. Cargo shorts and one of those surfer-style button front shirts or whatever your style is. Casual clothes give you the option of grabbing lunch/dinner/ice cream somewhere if the date's going well. Just don't throw the hammer down and get all sweaty.

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

Sartorial advice: Hybrid, so definitely no roadie wear. Merino wool jersey/sweater in natural colors, clam digger/hiking shorts with bike shorts on underneath - not too baggy unless she is a mountain biker. Look classy and put together without being too dressy or too punked out...


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

who cares what you're wearing as long as you smell sexy.

seriously.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

haha. Vote here for new baggys. 

How stylish are you? Fox makes some that don't look so... "bike"ish. 

Oh. And wear a shirt that doesn't develop sweat patches that are totally obvious.

//Why am I replying to a thread in a women's forum?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Cruzer2424 said:


> Why am I replying to a thread in a women's forum?


Same reason we're all her, brother- cruising in the guise of 'helping the ladies.' Oh, yeah! Did I just type that out loud? :mad2:


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Personally, I'd wear the nicest gear (cycling) I have and just make sure I don't crash or make her crash on the ride.

That is all.


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

What about bike shorts loaded with an empty paper towel cardboard tube?

+1 on the mountain bike shorts and classy wool sweater...

Zach


----------



## dirtgurl (Dec 1, 2007)

What is it with all the guys posting on here?

Anyhow, just be you. She's going to find out the real you eventually, anyway. If I showed up on a date like this, and you were wearing something that made me feel like you were wearing stuff that wasn't really you, I'd think "fake." 

Of course, if the "real you" involves jerseys that haven't been washed in weeks, or lycra shorts so threadbare that your ass hair shows thru, maybe being the real you isn't such a good idea.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

dirtgurl said:


> ... lycra shorts so threadbare that your ass hair shows thru...


Ugh. I HATE being behind that guy...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I think a T-shirt like this would be cool.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

dirtgurl said:


> What is it with all the guys posting on here?
> 
> Anyhow, just be you. She's going to find out the real you eventually, anyway. If I showed up on a date like this, and you were wearing something that made me feel like you were wearing stuff that wasn't really you, I'd think "fake."
> 
> *Of course, if the "real you" involves jerseys that haven't been washed in weeks, or lycra shorts so threadbare that your ass hair shows thru, maybe being the real you isn't such a good idea.*


Where else but the Women's Forum can a guy the the real deal on what NOT to wear.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*quite the quandry*

Wow. I never thought that a situation so seemingly simple could transpire into something so problematic. It's a true fashion dilema. Hmmm...? :crazy:


----------



## wants185s (Jan 18, 2008)

Why not call/email and ask what type of clothes she usually rides in? Might start a nice conversation.


----------



## CyreneSong (Aug 10, 2005)

velogirl said:


> who cares what you're wearing as long as you smell sexy.
> 
> seriously.


So long as he realizes bathing in AXE body spray does not equate smelling sexy.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Gently hybrid ride // date // casual clothes - not cycling specific. The T shirt il sogno shows is a good start - just regualr shorts to go with - maybe sandals.

Cycling clothing, reduced your options if you get off the bike - not versatile or styled right for a half way decent restaurant etc.

Keep it simple - good luck


----------



## bigbri (Dec 27, 2005)

dirtgurl said:


> lycra shorts so threadbare that your ass hair shows thru


Ewwww. Do we actually ride like that? Sorry about that.
Second thought, why didn't you tell us this before? It's like letting someone walk around with his fly down. But then, maybe you did tell us and we weren't paying attention. At any rate, thanks for the rather vivid cautionary tale.

I think I'll buy a new pair of mountain bike shorts and wear a non-cycling shirt. It'll be a low key affair, although I'm finding that, with all the cycling I've done these past many years, I tend to turn aerobic easily when doing moderately strenuous exercise or work - like even when I'm digging around the garden I tend to sweat a lot. So it'll be a light coloured shirt.
And, with hope, I'll smell sexy.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't think I would call her and ask what she's wearing. I would go with casual - maybe some new baggie shorts, t-shirt - cycling jacket/vest if needed. This way you're dressed to stop into Starbucks, get ice cream. Try to keep it simple. Just my .02. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Baggy shorts with some type of tighter underwear & this t-shirt...


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

white skinsuit


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Get a skin suit like the zebra one that Cipo wore. 

Seriously, I'd call her & ask her what she was planning on wearing. Just go from there.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Seriously, I'd call her & ask her what she was planning on wearing. Just go from there.


What a way to start a relationship..... let her make all the decisions. Nothing says I have no ballz like, hey honey you tell me what to wear from day one. Then months into the relationship I'll be trained to do whatever you tell me. :idea:


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

capt_phun said:


> What a way to start a relationship..... let her make all the decisions. Nothing says I have no ballz like, hey honey you tell me what to wear from day one. Then months into the relationship I'll be trained to do whatever you tell me. :idea:


Capt,
That is some funny sh!t right there. Eveyone knows women hate men with [email protected]


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Gee guys, can we take the "women are ball busters" conversation elsewhere?


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

snapdragen said:


> Gee guys, can we take the "women are ball busters" conversation elsewhere?


lol..wait, I was not trying to offend anyone, I just like saying [email protected]


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

capt_phun said:


> What a way to start a relationship..... let her make all the decisions. Nothing says I have no ballz like, hey honey you tell me what to wear from day one. Then months into the relationship I'll be trained to do whatever you tell me. :idea:


What a bunch of crap! Where does it say she should tell him what to wear? It's definitely not PW to ask what she's going to wear, especially on the 1st date. After all, that's what the original question was. Asking he what SHE's going to wear is not an indicator of ball-less-ness. On the 1st date, it's smart. Being kind & considerate, and polite does not = emasculation. :ciappa:


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Being kind & considerate, and polite does not = emasculation.


Umm the equation goes asking a girl what to wear on a 1st date = ball-less.


----------



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

capt_phun said:


> Umm the equation goes asking a girl what to wear on a 1st date = ball-less.


Not a fan of asking on a first date... after all, a first date is to find out about the other person, not to start conforming to their expectations...


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Here. Pick something similar to the pics below. Slightly funky and stylish, but not over the top. Whatever you do, stay away from giant baggy Hawaiian shirts. Think fitted, but not tight.

Plaid shorts, no pleats.









Slim fit polo or tshirt

















Vans or Puma's


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*just a formality*

A true gentleman would and should make a lasting first impression. I suggest showing her your class. Here is my suggestion for making that impression:


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

thanks, i was trying to decide between that and the lynyrd skynyrd primal wear jersey.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

bigbri said:


> Okay ladies (and men), please indulge me with some sartorial advice.
> I've met someone online, she drives a Giant; we've already had our ice-breaker meeting, but I'd like for us to take our hybrids on a gentle, get-to-know-each-other date on a popular cycling/hiking trail along the Niagara River.
> So how to dress to impress but still feel comfortable while pushing pedals?
> I mean, I'm not sure I want to wear one of my gaudy cycling jerseys or even the Lycra tights (though I'm told I look good in them). By the same token, I'm not sure whether dress shirt and shorts would be appropriate. I have some mountain bike shorts but they're getting a little tattered.
> ...


So, how did it go?


----------



## frank418 (Feb 20, 2007)

go nude


----------



## bigbri (Dec 27, 2005)

*Fallback position?*



Andrea138 said:


> So, how did it go?


Well, it hasn't gone, yet. She was away last weekend and it's supposed to rain hereabouts this weekend. But one of these weekends ... I've often seen folks on the hiking/biking trail along the Niagara River and it looks most enjoyable, if not romantic, on a bucolic Sunday afternoon.
However.
In the event that this doesn't pan out, can you offer some advice, please? 
Something in our e-mails and phone conversations suggests the chemistry might not be there. I will keep an open mind (and heart) on this cycling date for sure. And I will make an effort to enjoy her company - and try not to be a dud myself. 
Still, what if the chemistry isn't there? And what if I'd still like to go out cycling with her down the road without the romantic connotations? Is this doable do you think? Any tips on how to convert this into a platonic relationship without giving mixed signals? Maybe we should go for another coffee before a day of cycling?
She's an enthusiastic road cyclist and she might become a great gal pal, but I don't want to lead her down the garden path, or cycling path for that matter. 
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

just blow off the bike ride and do a coffee meet. see if there's anything there. 

.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

bigbri said:


> She's an enthusiastic road cyclist and she might become a great gal pal, but I don't want to lead her down the garden path, or cycling path for that matter.
> Thanks,
> Brian


doode dont be scared she's gonna drop you and then make fun of ya, when she goes for her water bottle make your break!


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

Mr. Versatile said:


> What a bunch of crap! Where does it say she should tell him what to wear? It's definitely not PW to ask what she's going to wear, especially on the 1st date. After all, that's what the original question was. Asking he what SHE's going to wear is not an indicator of ball-less-ness. On the 1st date, it's smart. Being kind & considerate, and polite does not = emasculation. :ciappa:


Yes it is...if he asks what she is going to wear, that means he wants to dress appropriatley...with her outfit. Sounds candy ass to me. This question is dumb in the first place. How old are you dude? Wear what you like...if it works...cool, if not...who cares!!


----------



## wants185s (Jan 18, 2008)

This thread started out kind of cute. It has now made it's way to totally pathetic. All while absolutely nothing has actually happened.


----------



## bigbri (Dec 27, 2005)

wants185s said:


> totally pathetic.


I see your point. It's not totally lost. 

Let's keep the faith, eh.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

back in my day we would take a girl out to anywhere that sold vodka, get her drunk and hopefully make sweet sex to her

no bicycles involved usually


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

I agree this thread has wondered. Let me take this girl out on a date for you, I'll take pictures to show you how its done.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

Gal Pal? You haven't even gone out, and you given up? Why make such a big deal out this anyway? She is probably reading this...lol. "uh, errr...I cannot make it, it's raining". Just ask her out already...for food or a drink. I lift weights, but am not going to say..."so yeah...uh wanna go on a weight lifting date?"


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

bigbri said:


> Well, it hasn't gone, yet. She was away last weekend and it's supposed to rain hereabouts this weekend. But one of these weekends ... I've often seen folks on the hiking/biking trail along the Niagara River and it looks most enjoyable, if not romantic, on a bucolic Sunday afternoon.
> However.
> In the event that this doesn't pan out, can you offer some advice, please?
> Something in our e-mails and phone conversations suggests the chemistry might not be there. I will keep an open mind (and heart) on this cycling date for sure. And I will make an effort to enjoy her company - and try not to be a dud myself.
> ...


I think you're worrying about this way too much. You haven't even gone out yet! Some people don't express themselves well by email. Just go and have a good time. Go with the flow!


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

Kawboy8 said:


> I lift weights, but am not going to say..."so yeah...uh wanna go on a weight lifting date?"


you should

then you could have your own thread on 'what to wear on my REPS date?!'

cut off shirt or tank?

tie dye tights (team hogan style) or mc hammer pants?

etc


----------



## CyreneSong (Aug 10, 2005)

alexb618 said:


> you should
> 
> then you could have your own thread on 'what to wear on my REPS date?!'
> 
> ...


Don't forget:

grunting vs. no grunting while lifting?

am I a sissy if I ask her to spot me?

should I challenge her to a pushups contest?

post-lifting shake - MetRX or homemade raw eggs combo?

:thumbsup:


----------



## ifallalot (Sep 21, 2005)

*Wwbfd*

When i am challenged with a bike apparel question in life... I ask WWBFD? (what would Biker Fox do)...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

wear this

<img src=http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=120746&stc=1&d=1206917507>


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> wear this
> 
> <img src=http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=120746&stc=1&d=1206917507>


Clearly the only choice, chicks dig red.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

ifallalot said:


> When i am challenged with a bike apparel question in life... I ask WWBFD? (what would Biker Fox do)...


and then I hope to God you do the opposite.....


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

Clean cargo shorts or baggies, and a tee shirt, maybe something bike related or with a witty phrase on it. Make sure they're not wrinkled- iron them if necesssary but no pleats. Sandles on the feet, no socks. Be sure your toenails are clean and well trimmed. The key is to look clean but not foppish or overtly out to impress.


----------



## bigbri (Dec 27, 2005)

bigbri said:


> Okay/QUOTE]
> 
> Okay, Monday May 19 is a stat holiday up here in Canada. At least most of Canada, I think. Anyway, we're goin' for a ride.
> Film at 11.


----------

